# Decent price for one GOOD trip from mushrooms?



## Dabu (Jul 5, 2008)

Friend says he can get me 1/8 shrooms for $30. That's about 3.5 grams. Would you say that's good for one SOLID trip? or 2 decent ones. Also, is it worth it to pay $15-$30 for 4 hours of hallucinating fun?


----------



## nashbar (Jul 5, 2008)

$30 for an eighth isn't bad, street prices. that's enough for a full blown mushroom trip, half that will be fun too, depending on the setting.

only you can decide what a mushroom trip is worth, people pay way more than $30 for an eighth of shitake mushrooms.

4hr is the least of your concern for a mushroom trip. it could have long lasting effects on your life.


----------



## Dabu (Jul 5, 2008)

nashbar said:


> 4hr is the least of your concern for a mushroom trip. it could have long lasting effects on your life.


bad effects or good?


----------



## gangjababy (Jul 5, 2008)

nashbar said:


> $30 for an eighth isn't bad, street prices. that's enough for a full blown mushroom trip, half that will be fun too, depending on the setting.
> 
> only you can decide what a mushroom trip is worth, people pay way more than $30 for an eighth of shitake mushrooms.
> 
> 4hr is the least of your concern for a mushroom trip. it could have long lasting effects on your life.


Have you even taken mushrooms? the trip last for four hours and that's it, period!
Yes 30 bucks is a good price. I take 2 grams at a time. I once took an eight of some hydroponic shrooms and it was a bit much.


----------



## nashbar (Jul 5, 2008)

read https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/87414-spiritual-effects-mushrooms-last-year.html

i've had a bad trip off less than an eighth too, i won't forget how miserable i was for much more than 4hr.

if you're questioning the $cost$ of your first mushroom trip, maybe it isn't for you. maybe you'll love your mushroom experience and wish you paid $240 for an ounce. there's only one way to find out.


----------



## nashbar (Jul 5, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> Have you even taken mushrooms?


look at my thread


----------



## gangjababy (Jul 5, 2008)

The effects of any mushrooms do not last a year, I don't care what some article says. You might feel enlightened for a few days but that's it.


----------



## nashbar (Jul 5, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> The effects of any mushrooms do not last a year, I don't care what some article says. You might feel enlightened for a few days but that's it.


a few days > 4hr


----------



## gangjababy (Jul 5, 2008)

you trip for four hours but can have that after glow for a few days!


----------



## Gutter (Jul 5, 2008)

Where I'm from I can get an 1/8 for $20-$25


----------



## Dabu (Jul 5, 2008)

Hmmm dum dee dum... I'm wondering ... thinking...


----------



## Gutter (Jul 5, 2008)

You should do it dude. You learn and realize a lot about your self and your surroundings, wether good or bad.


----------



## mzn710 (Jul 6, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> Have you even taken mushrooms? the trip last for four hours and that's it, period!
> Yes 30 bucks is a good price. I take 2 grams at a time. I once took an eight of some *hydroponic shrooms* and it was a bit much.


What the heck are hydroponic mushrooms? Hydroponic, honestly? How is that meant to work then? Mushrooms are grown from substrates, not a liquid solution. 

Peace out x


----------



## Gutter (Jul 6, 2008)

Lol hydroponic shrooms.


----------



## Woomeister (Jul 6, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> Have you even taken mushrooms? the trip last for four hours and that's it, period!
> Yes 30 bucks is a good price. I take 2 grams at a time. I once took an eight of some hydroponic shrooms and it was a bit much.


A trip last for 4 hours? WTF? We pick mushies every year in there thousands and trip for days due to multiple dosing, But length of trip depends on the strength of the individual mushrooms you ingest and amount, along with other factors. But my point is DO NOT think that the experience will just subside after a set point because when you trip on mushrooms time almost goes backwards it seems and if things get a bit hectic the last thing you want to do is start clock watching in the hope that your 4 hours is nearly up!


----------



## Gutter (Jul 6, 2008)

I did mushrooms and it lasted way longer then four hours.


----------



## gangjababy (Jul 6, 2008)

mzn710 said:


> What the heck are hydroponic mushrooms? Hydroponic, honestly? How is that meant to work then? Mushrooms are grown from substrates, not a liquid solution.
> 
> Peace out x


 The shrooms I had were grown hydroponically, I'm not sure how. I bought from the grower who also grows a lot of top notch weed. I have no reason not to believe him. I didn't really ask him about the process...


----------



## Dabu (Jul 6, 2008)

*What are hydroponic mushrooms?
*

Hydroponic mushrooms are normal shrooms. It's fairly common for people to call mushrooms that have been grownindoors "hydro" because people associate that word with indoor cultivation.

The dictionary.com definition of "hydroponic" is: 
"Cultivation of plants in nutrient solution rather than in soil." 
It's important to note that mushrooms are not plants, they are fungi.

Hydroponic mushrooms are normal shrooms. It's fairly common for people to call mushrooms that have been grown indoors "hydro" because people associate that word with indoor cultivation, having a high quality and being excellent in appearance (which is typically the case with the expensive strains of marijuana). 
_Psilocybe cubensis_ mushrooms are traditionally cultivated using compost, straw, grain substrates or brown rice flour "cakes" - not a liquid solution by itself. Thus they are not grown hydroponically.
Calling them "cultivated" as opposed to "picked" would be the accurate thing to say. 


As taken from Shroomery - General Mushroom FAQhttp://www.shroomery.org/8772/What-are-hydroponic-mushrooms


----------



## mzn710 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats what i thought. 

Peace out x


----------



## cocobitzz (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a ready source of thai cubensis for 25 bucks an 8th. An 8th is usually about 1 good long trip. Sometimes 2 more tame ones if you chose.


----------



## blackout (Jul 7, 2008)

I cant beleive people actually sell them ,or that folk would pay for them ,i guess it depends where you are from ,but people give them away over here, i have not taken mushies in ages ,but when i did , i prefer gold tops to blue meanies ,both aussie types ,anyway if you are going to buy them just go with the flow and be in a good place ,go in the woods ,or somewhere you would normally feel good in , and best to be with mates ,i once took some in the army ,and the sarge was banging on my door as i had loud music on freaked me right out ,and i left via the window, so pick your place and enjoy. regards blackout.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 7, 2008)

just a weird question but how much do people normally pay for shrooms

my area its like 

1/8 - 20
1/2 - 90
1 o - 160
8 o - 1200

around that


----------



## sleepsmoke (Jul 7, 2008)

usual price is 10 a gram


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jul 7, 2008)

sleepsmoke said:


> usual price is 10 a gram


doesn't that mean an ounce would be like over 250 bucks! lol


----------



## Woomeister (Jul 7, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> just a weird question but how much do people normally pay for shrooms
> 
> my area its like
> 
> ...


 Totally free in their kilos from the end of September till the first hard frost. 'Liberty caps' mainly with a few 'Wakefield caps' pscilocybin at its best.


----------



## Gutter (Jul 7, 2008)

I might get some wave caps soon, those any good?


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Jul 7, 2008)

shrooms are truly worth less than weed, and usually are around ehre in the streets, if you have someone who isnt middle manning you and ripping you the fuck off, i would expect to pay tops, 3 bucks a gram at GRAM prices, not lbs and shit

pounds usually go for 400 bucks, and thats for the bomb shit yo goldcapped blueveieny mafuckas real potent

250 for shit ass bunk shrooms all stem and shake bullshit


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Jul 7, 2008)

shrooms are not worth the shit that they grow in, literally
go to any serious dealer w/e hells angel who knows his shit and you wont be paying NOTHING for shrooms man, people think they are exotic or w/e, they are such a gross ass drug and the high is so unattractive to do in any kind of repetition, its fucking gross as shit and feels gross when u got the "shroom bubbles" in your gut and all the shit in your esophagus making you gag n shit. some times people actually loaft on providing shrooms for so long cause they dont really see the need, and then there are drougts, then people start thinking they are good cause you cant find them, then they start becoming pricey
10 bucks for a 1.5 of weed is too pricey in my opinion in reality, so 10 for 1.5-2.0 of shrooms is still bullshit


----------



## vince420 (Jul 7, 2008)

dude mushrooms are grown in shit they basicly are a peice of shit well close enough a fungus., where i live its 5 bucks for a eingth but i aint doing that shit no more last time i bought shrrooms they were laced with mutha fucking pcp uggh, that's the worst man i was trippin all out with my buddies and all of a sudden i was like dude i gotta leave and i just walked down the mountain and was standing near this stop sign thinking what the hell? then i see a guy in old car and this pretty laid back guy i can't rember what i said but i got a ride oh yeah i stuck my thumb out and then he drove me up to my place then i walked to my place from their i got their walked in take all my clothes off thinking hole balls im trippin, i walk around my house about 5 times in every room then i try to sleep but that was the worst man was mind racing i couldnt stop thinking i was going insane then i was fuck what do i do?? then i roll on the floor thinkning like crazy then im like oh yeah im ganna have a shower so i take one that felt good nice warm shower but i was still triping when i came out, i put my shirt on then take all my clothes off again go upstairs stair at the wall then i go outside freakin out then i go back in my basement and go insane i fucking had all the feelings in the state of my mind, not fun dude.. i puked the next day too.


----------



## tokin24/7 (Jul 7, 2008)

mushrooms r tha shit. 20 1/8 in nw, but the more u buy the cheaper they get like with anything. those thai mushroomz r a chill colorful high just go with the flow. i usually only eat 1.0-1.5 depending on my mood. shit for that price id wait for sept to go pickin


----------



## Gutter (Jul 7, 2008)

I wanna go picking for some mushrooms.


----------



## Dabu (Jul 8, 2008)

Where I live they are $8.57 / 1 gram. *sigh*


----------



## Bookworm (Jul 8, 2008)

After that pcp story, I'm glad I've decided to grow my own!


----------



## nashbar (Jul 8, 2008)

pcp is expensive, mushrooms are cheap...

there's virtually no chance that there was actually PCP ever added to mushrooms or pot or anything. those stories are bullshit.

people don't "lace" cheap drugs with expensive drugs.


----------



## flipsidesw (Jul 8, 2008)

HMM... I ve bought pcp on a ciggarette.....


----------



## Dabu (Jul 8, 2008)

flipsidesw said:


> HMM... I ve bought pcp on a ciggarette.....


so you can get brain and lung damage at the same time! w00t!


----------



## Gutter (Jul 9, 2008)

Yea I was doubtful when he said he had shrooms with pcp on them.


----------



## vince420 (Jul 9, 2008)

dude pcp is a horse tranqulizer dont ask me but i know fo sure their was pcp on them, i also put stem and cap shake into a water bottle and drank it, that means it went straight to my blood steam, no joke. fucking terible. you can make pcp...


----------



## nashbar (Jul 9, 2008)

vince420 said:


> dude pcp is a horse tranqulizer dont ask me but i know fo sure their was pcp on them, i also put stem and cap shake into a water bottle and drank it, that means it went straight to my blood steam, no joke. fucking terible. you can make pcp...


bull shit... not true... part of the massive public misconception of drug use/abuse...

no, PCP is not a horse tranquilizer... it's a dissociative, many dissociatives are popular drugs for use/abuse.

and no, neither myself (in all my wisdom and all my access to chemicals and equipment) nor any other person can make PCP... it's a very hard synthesis, the precursors are hard to synthesis.

vince, posts like these perpetuate the myth of tainted/laced drugs. you're confused. PCP is mostly non-existant. i'm sure you're well connected and well funded, but you couldn't buy some actual PCP if you wanted to.


----------



## warmwater (Dec 20, 2008)

anyone kno where i could get shroomz in the gta. thanks


----------



## Tenac87 (Dec 21, 2008)

Down here I got a Quarter of Shrooms for 20 Bucks. Guess i'm lucky?


----------



## zoidman (Dec 21, 2008)

I usally buy my shrooms from dealer for 10$-30$ for a good decent trip
Depends tho.


----------



## Cato Zen (Jan 3, 2009)

Pick yer own...It only takes a fewyears and a couple of bad cases of the hershy squirts to figure out that both growers and pickers earn their keep and found!


----------



## AiCPearlJam (Jan 3, 2009)

Damn, how do you guys get such cheap shrooms? Around here an eighth cost at minimum $40 up to even sixty I have seen. I prefer shrooms to acid but when I wanna trip I usually buy acid since it's cheaper and I can never find shrooms around here (only during the summer).


----------



## intensive (Jan 3, 2009)

yea im a couple hours away from western carolina (u hippys know what i mean) and if i want to pick sum up its normally at least 70 a 1/4


----------



## kiepeel (Jan 3, 2009)

man shit have u seen shrooms the movie that shit put me off tripin man


----------



## AiCPearlJam (Jan 3, 2009)

That movie blew.....it was dumb IMO


----------



## downtown brown (Jul 6, 2015)

Anyone know how long mushrooms keep? I have some that I grew about 2 years ago. I only stored them in doubled ziplock baggies inside a paper bag. I believe I need to check 'em out.

Also, anyone know if I can put the spores (from the stored shrooms) on agar; with expected success? They were really awesome genetics!


----------

